# Linux Visualisierung, Raspberry Pi



## Benni89 (24 März 2014)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob es OpenSorce visualisierungen für linux gibt.

idee:
Display: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTMwOT..._mit_Touchscreen_LS_7T_HDMI_DVI_VGA_CVBS.html

verbunden mit einem Raspberry Pi, wäre ich billiger als mit jedem Siemens Panel.

Das dient nicht der industire sondern für Privaten "kram"

alternativ wär natürlich eine windows Variante mit einer winCCFlex runtime möglich. allerdings habe ich noch nicht sowas kleines und kompaktes mit windows gefunden.

Steuerung S7-300 verbunden über Ethernet durch einen CP.

vielleicht hat da wer schön mit dem Raspberry gearbeitet oder kennt eine andere gute lösung


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2014)

Mir fällt da pvbrowser ein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## scrolllkock (24 März 2014)

Wenn du alles zusammen rechnest kommst du mit einem Android Tablet günstiger! Software (kostenpflichtig) gibt es einiges.


----------



## Benni89 (24 März 2014)

Naja, der Raspberry ist eh vorhanden.

Was fürn tablet würde da denn reichen? gibt ja schon echt billige.

dies PVBrowser muss ich mir mal ansehen, wie man das programmiert und einbindet, kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## Matze001 (25 März 2014)

Wenn man ein wenig Programmieren mag:

Python +TKINTER und über den CP TCP oder UDP Pakete austauschen. (Ich empfehle UDP (für den Anfang), denn es ist "Fire and Forget" und ist für den Anfang vermutlich deutlich leichter aufzusetzen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## christoph2630 (16 Juli 2014)

Hallo Benni89,

hast du da in diese Richtung schon was konkreteres zusammengebracht?
Ich habe da nämlich exakt die gleiche Aufgabenstellung, S7-300 zwat ohne CP, dafür mit IBH-Netlink im Heimnetz eingebunden. Habe als zentrale Bedienstelle ein industrielles Touchpanel, aber dessen Programmierung ist mühsam (serielle Schnittstelle) und ich möchte langsam davon loskommen. Hab auch einen RaspberryPi, mittlerweile nun auch mit EnOcean-Modul, aber der liegt z.Zt. nur rum und wartet auf eine vernünftige Programmierung!
Ich möchte über den RasPi gerne eine einfache Bedienoberfläche für Jalousien, Heizung, div. Statusmeldungen programmieren - und möchte dann noch irgendwie mit Android-Gerät von "außen" zugreifen (VPN o.ä.)
Das Pollin-Display ist echt supergünstig - werd ich gleich mal auf Bestellen klicken!
Jedenfalls, eine Verbindung RasPi - S7-300 habe ich schon vor ein paar Monaten hinbekommen mit libnodave oder so ähnlich.

Danke vorab für deine Infos!


----------



## Benni89 (20 Juli 2014)

Ne, habe mir das aber mal angeschaut. denke da werde ich mich mit befassen, wenn das wetter wieder schlechter wird.

meld dich doch sonst mal per pm könnte man sich etwas austauschen


----------



## ChristianH. (18 November 2014)

Hi Leute, 
über einen Austausch hier im Forum würde ich mich mehr freuen als über einen pm-verkehr eurerseits ich mein ja nur wegen dem gesellschaftlichen Nutzen und so weiter  
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem selben Gedanken eine Visualisierung mit ner S7 315 PN/DP und einem Raspberry Pi zu basteln.
Grüße Christian


----------

